# St. Catherines Island Area (McQueens Inlet)



## BullochCounty (May 12, 2018)

Anybody been in McQueens this year. Wondering how its changed since the storms this winter. any info is appreciated.


----------



## Redman54 (May 14, 2018)

I'd like to know as well? If you find out, please share.


----------



## Down4Count (May 17, 2018)

Was out last weekend, its changed. The cut between bird island and St. Cats is gone. You have to go around Bird Island and the breakers to the south end of the mouth, the channel is narrow on the inlet. We hit it about 1/2 tide outgoing and the deepest water on approach was 5-1/2' on the flat. That gives you about 1-1/2 - 2' of water at low tide. We entered from the St.Cats inlet side, if entering from Shellman's bluff it's a little better as you can ride the cut along the shore to enter. Fish were there and biting. I have a 17' bay that drafts about 1' so if your in a deep V, might be a little tight getting in.


----------



## Redman54 (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------

